# Single knife magnetic hanger



## Matt Jacobs (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks to an idea by @tag98 I decided to make a single wall magnet for my knife that was too tall. I still need to stain it to match but it turned out pretty good. It's a trim piece of Oak that I put magnets in and used gorilla tape to stick to my tile.


----------



## Logan A. (Jan 29, 2022)

Way better solution than selling the knife!


----------



## Dull_Apex (Jan 29, 2022)

It looks great, but aren't there tons of stories of tears when adhesives fail on magnetic holders?

Do you have the ability to drill a hole?


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 29, 2022)

Dull_Apex said:


> It looks great, but aren't there tons of stories of tears when adhesives fail on magnetic holders?
> 
> Do you have the ability to drill a hole?



i have done similar with 3M command strips. They hold Just fine.


----------



## OldSaw (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice. I’m running out of places for knives in my kitchen as well. This might be a solution.


----------



## tag98 (Jan 29, 2022)

Matt Jacobs said:


> Thanks to an idea by @tag98 I decided to make a single wall magnet for my knife that was too tall. I still need to stain it to match but it turned out pretty good. It's a trim piece of Oak that I put magnets in and used gorilla tape to stick to my tile. View attachment 163192
> View attachment 163193


Thats turned out amazing!! Way better then letting the knife go too!


----------

